# Friends and Family  TiVo Suggestions



## soneil (Nov 3, 2000)

How about having a list of TiVo friends in the setup (use the DVR subscription number or something). Then provide an option to suggest a particular show to your friends. 

I would love to be able to suggest TV shows for my friends and family. TiVolution, TV Guide, other Showcases, and my local TiVo box all provide suggestions for me. That is all fine and dandy but I have to say that my friends and family know me best. I would love to see a TiVo Friends showcase.

I cant tell you how many times I have called someone and told them I found a great show or new series I thought they would like only to hear the  hold on I have to go turn on the TV now what was the name of the show? what channel?... What day?... I think I found it. Oh, this looks good Thanks! And it only took 15 minutes of my life to point them to a good 30 minute show (grin).


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

I totally agree.


----------

